# Pearsei s/he?



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all, can anyone tell if this is a boy or a girl? Hoping it's a girl. LOL
Had this fish about 5 months and it has gone from 1 1/2 to about 4 1/2 inches. Thanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Pretty hard to tell from those pics. What does the vent look like? Is there ever a small point sticking out when it's got a belly full of food or excited? The eye beginning to turn blue could suggest it's a male but it's still a bit young.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, it does have a small point at the vent, Most of the time. Does then that mean male? Not that it really matters, I was not looking to get a pair. Just hoping It wouldn't turn into a smallmouth bass!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, then it is most likely a male.

I wouldn't think of them as smallies.. more like an over sized, chunky panfish. People always ask if mine is a bluegill! :?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you, Chris.
I am going to have to start thinking about a "bigger boat". Right now he is in a 75 gal with
1 - 5" Oscar
1 - 3" Green Severum
1 - 2" Salvini
1 - 2" Marbled Convict
1 - 5" common Pleco
Do you think a 90 would be big enough for him and couple of these others? Would love to get a 125, but I don't think hubby will let me get rid of his piano. Hehehe.
Thanks again, Deb


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

With the eventual size of a male or female Pearsi, you really need a 6' tank. So will that Oscar. That Pleco will get enormous as well. A standard 90 only offers a little additional height and zero additional floor space.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input Iggy. I had thought that 90's were 5', my bad.
I have been cruising C'sList to try and get them a bigger home. Hate to part with any of them but I can adopt out some if I need to. 
I was told that the Pearsei would be a big fish, Just not how MUCH bigger. WOW! Got to do what's best for them.
I should have a few months to figure this all out. Thanks again.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good luck. Try convincing the husband that a 6 foot tank is more of an incredible piece of furniture. With a natural scape they can be the focal point of any room.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Deb, completely agree with Iggy. You're definitely going to need a 6ft (preferably a 180gal) tank with that stock list. I saw a lot of pictures of adult pearsei before getting mine and knew they got big.. then I saw one in person and wow. They get BIG. It's not just the length and height of them, but they are extremely thick fish as well. I have a 6ft 135gal and don't even feel it will be big enough long term.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, have to agree with you two. 
The pearsei was a an impulse buy after being out of the hobby for a couple of years. I rushed back in without doing my homework.
Knew I wanted SA and CA after all the years with Tangs. Just should have done more research.
I'm going to work on the husband, my 60th b'day is in about three weeks and he keeps asking what I want. Sooooo there's my in. I'll keep you posted. Thanks

Deb


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome. Happy 60th.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah, well then that's a perfect excuse! Really hope you can get a larger tank as pearsei are really rewarding cichlids. Very personable and goofy, much like Oscars.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I have managed to get a 120gal (60") for Mr Persei. Thinking this should hold him for about a year. A six footer won't fit in my vehicle oops. Really kicking my self for trading in that pick-up. We are going to be moving within the year at which point I am going to have that basement for my fishroom. Then it's Katie bar the door!

The Oscar is starting to be a bit of a bully to Pearsei and the Severum. Nothing to serious, just a little more chasing than I like.
If I leave the Oscar and his salvini and convict buddy in the 75, do you think I can move my 2 angels (3") and 3 festivum (2 1/2 to 3") into the 120 with the pearsei and severum? Would love to get those five out of the 55.

Anyway I am going to start stand construction in a couple of days. I have an idea for the background and I may post on DIY if it works.

Deb


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Deb,

Congrats on the bigger tank! As for who to put where.. to clarify you now have a 55, 75 and a 120? Are you wanting to keep them all up and running or just the 75 and 120? Being a bit of a purist I try not to mix CA with SA but of course that is completely personal preference. Keeping that in mind however, I'd probably try stocking along the lines of this..

75gal:
1x Severum
2x Angels
3x Festivums

120gal:
1x Oscar
1x Pearsei
1x Salvini
1x Convict

Good luck on the stand and background. Be sure to post pics when everything is up and running!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Chris
Yes, 55, 75 and now 120.
And forgot the 2/1/2" Keyhole is in the 55 also.
Plan A- was to do pretty much as you suggest and move every body up a step and stow away the 55. My dining room is starting to look like the LFS.
Small problem with the Severum, she started tearing up the angels and festivum so that's why she is in with the big boys. It has worked so far.
Thinking I might be able to reintroduce her when the A's, F's and keyhole get settled into the 75. If and then, it will have been completely reworked.

Hoping the bit of extra floor space will chill the O some.

Managed to get 4 of the 5 here. The convict is about the same size as the salvini.

Thanks for the input Chris, I will be back.
Deb


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Deb!

Just FYI, your Sal is female.. and it looks like your Sev is as well.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Chris, 
I am fairly certain the Sev is female, wasn't sure about the Sal yet. I think the convict is female also and she hates to pose for the camera.
And Mr. P is getting some more color. Getting some red in the fins.

Deb


----------



## andywoolloo (Apr 12, 2014)

Good looking fish!


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

andywoolloo said:


> Good looking fish!


Thank You!


----------

